# Man Sale Sept 17th



## 56 Vette (Sep 2, 2016)

Not sure if it's OK to post this here, but I'm having the 3rd annual Man Sale at my place Sept 17th. It's the day before the Royal Oak MI swap and wanted to throw it out there for anyone who wanted to stop by. This sale is only guy stuff with keg and eggs at 9 and something on the grill for lunch. You are welcome to bring any guy stuff and set up in my driveway for a day of selling, swapping and just an all around great


 time. Loud music, corn hole, beer, and more stuff to look at than a guy can shake a stick at!! I'm 10  miles off of interstate 75 at the Findlay exit. Has been a blast for 2 years so I'm doing it again. Any questions, pm me or call the number in the flyer. Have a great holiday weekend! Joe


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 3, 2016)

I dig the idea. I wish you were closer


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 3, 2016)

Too bad it's not in ARCADIA California.......


----------



## morton (Sep 4, 2016)

Good show as they say in the UK!  Would love to come but just too far.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 13, 2016)

Did you get the idea from your Manly Manual?


----------



## partsguy (Sep 14, 2016)

If Tool Time on "Home Improvement" did a bit on garage sales, this would be it!!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 14, 2016)

Cool idea....sounds like a good time.

Mike


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 15, 2016)

I want to see some pictures when it happens...


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for comments guys! It's a pretty cool little party and sale, and you never know what might show up. A few things have been dropped off already, here are a few pics, more tomorrow! Joe


----------



## Barto (Sep 19, 2016)

What!!!!! This sounds so freaken awesome, if anyone does this in New England.......I'm in!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 25, 2016)

Kind of a late reply to this thread, but the sale was a great time! Some pretty cool stuff showed up, a guy I work with brought over a smoked wild hog he shot this spring in Georgia, man was it good! A 66 Pontiac LeMans convertible for $4200, a 76 Lincoln Continental coupe with 54k for $6000, and a bunch of guy stuff! Rain kind of kept things a little slow, but there was no shortage of great food, cold beer, and sore sides from laughing!! The next sale will Father's day weekend next year! Have a great one!! Joe


----------

